# Check Engine Light



## pike33 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 2003 A6 2.7. The Service reminder came on for the 70K service about 100 miles before 70K. However, that reminder is no longer coming on, but the check engine light is now on. I am about 150 miles over 70K now. Are they related? The car goes in for the 70K service tomorrow.
Any help would be great.


----------

